# 3-word story



## zeromac (Apr 20, 2009)

Since my other Story thread crashed and burned >.>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




LETS PLAY A 3 WORD STORY!!

For those of you that dont know how to play, the rules are:
ONLY 3 WORDS PER POST NO MORE
also please put ... in the begining and end of ur 3 words
The words have to make sense to the words before it
only 3 words per post allowed!!
I wanna see how far we get in this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...The fat women...


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 20, 2009)

on GBAtemp, had...


----------



## kjean (Apr 20, 2009)

another meaningless thread


----------



## zeromac (Apr 20, 2009)

that grew out...


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 20, 2009)

like an e-penis


----------



## zeromac (Apr 20, 2009)

anyways, the lady


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 20, 2009)

of GBAtemp, Mikki


----------



## zeromac (Apr 20, 2009)

had to catch


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

something big and


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 21, 2009)

hard and long

but seriously. erm. 
you are every other post in this thread. as with the last story thread too.


----------



## XxTrainHeartnetx (Apr 21, 2009)

She failed to...


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 21, 2009)

put it in...


----------



## XxTrainHeartnetx (Apr 21, 2009)

and ran home...


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 21, 2009)

to her mom...


----------



## moozxy (Apr 21, 2009)

I LIKE TO


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 21, 2009)

...in before science


----------



## moozxy (Apr 21, 2009)

MOVE IT MOVE


----------



## zeromac (Apr 24, 2009)

the fat ass


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

. Moving on


----------



## soulfire (Apr 24, 2009)

with the story


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 24, 2009)

, a large policeman


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

caught the pirates.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2009)

and ate them...


----------



## Martiin (Apr 25, 2009)

the end.. 

really.


;D


----------



## ADi7 (Apr 25, 2009)

Martiin said:
			
		

> the end..
> 
> really.
> 
> ...



To be continued...


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2009)

only when they...


----------



## BumFace (Apr 25, 2009)

Discovered a big...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 25, 2009)

ancient rusty thing


----------



## mucus (Apr 25, 2009)

which could destroy . . .


----------



## kjean (Apr 25, 2009)

your precious ring


----------



## ADi7 (Apr 27, 2009)

and armageddon began...


----------



## swimmeringer (Apr 27, 2009)

No, it didn't.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 27, 2009)

Wait, it did.


----------



## ADi7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Tom Cruize Died,


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 28, 2009)

but scientology survived.


----------



## ADi7 (Apr 28, 2009)

God damn it!


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 28, 2009)

It's not pikachu!


----------



## kjean (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG it's zombie!


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (Apr 28, 2009)

Please bite my


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 29, 2009)

mouldy old taco


----------



## zeromac (May 1, 2009)

the taco needs


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 1, 2009)

to be quickly


----------



## Nerdii (May 2, 2009)

destroyed by zombies!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 2, 2009)

who are now


----------



## luke_c (May 2, 2009)

eating me alive,


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 2, 2009)

and doing my


----------



## toguro_max (May 2, 2009)

homework for me


----------



## luke_c (May 2, 2009)

while im having


----------



## anaxs (May 2, 2009)

sex with your


----------



## luke_c (May 2, 2009)

fat ass momma


----------



## Nerdii (May 3, 2009)

You sick bastard!


----------



## wchill (May 4, 2009)

Now Aussii was


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 4, 2009)

eating cake while


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 4, 2009)

I ate more


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 4, 2009)

Cake Is Lie


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 4, 2009)

because the cake


----------



## luke_c (May 4, 2009)

Is a snake


----------



## luke_c (May 4, 2009)

Ignore my doublepost...


----------



## racer123246 (May 4, 2009)

that bakes pie


----------



## kjean (May 5, 2009)

with pepperoni and


----------



## olliepop2000 (May 5, 2009)

bull semen and


----------



## Nerdii (May 7, 2009)

pikachu shaped cheese!


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 7, 2009)

I just joined


----------



## Nerdii (May 10, 2009)

No You Didn't!


----------



## zeromac (May 13, 2009)

I think he


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (May 13, 2009)

pissed his pants


----------



## wchill (May 17, 2009)

like Pimpmynintendo did


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 17, 2009)

while failing at


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 17, 2009)

following the guidelines
set in place
by the op
of this thread


----------



## zeromac (May 17, 2009)

which is me


----------



## epicelite (May 17, 2009)

accidentally the whole...


----------



## zeromac (May 20, 2009)

piece of my


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

long dong Dongdrian


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 20, 2009)

shaped like a


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

tiny childlike p1ngdong


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

broke. The next


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2009)

theory of smuggling


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

quickly added up


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

therefore, got arrested


----------



## kjean (May 22, 2009)

time to break


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

.
it's just sad that the story doesn't really carry through, it's just kinda random words...

try to make sentences...

(imagine that it's just 3 words)


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 22, 2009)

The next day...


----------



## anaxs (May 22, 2009)

me and her


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 22, 2009)

favourite plastic toy


----------



## anaxs (May 22, 2009)

had broken after


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

Spoiler



[title=3 word story]the next day... me and her... favourite plastic toy... had broken after.
(bad grammar! waza)



rough play.  Wednesday


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

night after pizza,


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

all the anchovies


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

made her breath,


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

smell like me.


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

Which smells bad,


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

mucus or brian117?


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

Mucus of course,


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

Brian117 said trying


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

to hurt mucus,


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

as well as


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

trying to rape,


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

his own feelings.


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

But finally realized,


----------



## kotri (May 22, 2009)

that he can


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

breathe fire upon,


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

small tiny moonrocks


----------



## Nerdii (May 24, 2009)

that killed TrolleyDave.


----------



## Brian117 (May 24, 2009)

Into a coma,


----------



## Linkiboy (May 24, 2009)

not a comma,


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

commonly refered to


----------



## Nerdii (May 24, 2009)

as 'grammatical' commas,


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2009)

Which lead to


----------



## B-Blue (May 24, 2009)

one two three


----------



## Brian117 (May 24, 2009)

tits tits tits


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

woubbling bouncing and


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2009)

ending this topic.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

Except that along


----------



## anaxs (May 24, 2009)

with the long


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

footed troglodyte looking


----------



## Splych (May 24, 2009)

at the mudkipz


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

wondering why he


----------



## Brian117 (May 24, 2009)

smells of mucus


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2009)

, which is failure.


----------



## Brian117 (May 24, 2009)

That is correct.


----------



## Nerdii (May 25, 2009)

It's not actually


----------



## Splych (May 25, 2009)

and also incorrect


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2009)

because you obviously


----------



## kjean (May 25, 2009)

didn't understand correctly


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2009)

that the world


----------



## kjean (May 25, 2009)

is full of


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2009)

bloody moaning egomaniacs


----------



## Nerdii (May 25, 2009)

like you, TrolleyDave!


----------



## kjean (May 25, 2009)

A challenger appears!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2009)

He's Mr Boombastic,


----------



## Nerdii (May 25, 2009)

makes me fantastic!


----------



## kjean (May 25, 2009)

No, not really


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2009)

That's what the


----------



## Nerdii (May 26, 2009)

hell you think!


----------



## LivingToDie (May 26, 2009)

but its not


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2009)

what it seems


----------



## Nerdii (May 27, 2009)

is it, boys?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 27, 2009)

Not at all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2009)

The circus midget


----------



## kjean (May 27, 2009)

called Nerdii was


----------



## Nerdii (May 27, 2009)

killing retarded kjean!


----------



## DarkAura (May 27, 2009)

Big tit Bob


----------



## Nerdii (May 27, 2009)

likes Big-tit Arden!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2009)

The banned game


----------



## DarkAura (May 27, 2009)

claimed toni's life


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2009)

it's an addiction


----------



## Nerdii (May 27, 2009)

i can't resist!


----------



## kjean (May 27, 2009)

but I insist


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2009)

that you persist


----------



## toguro_max (May 28, 2009)

even heaven exists


----------



## DarkAura (May 28, 2009)

when in fact


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2009)

the epic truth


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2009)

is to stop.


----------



## Splych (May 28, 2009)

the atomic bomb


----------



## B-Blue (May 29, 2009)

was shaped like


----------



## Splych (May 29, 2009)

some kind of


----------



## Nerdii (May 29, 2009)

stupid retard's brain!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 6, 2009)

when being fried


----------



## Splych (Jun 6, 2009)

with some cookies


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2009)

stolen from nintendo


----------



## Nerdii (Jun 7, 2009)

HQ in Japan


----------



## Davess (Jun 7, 2009)

which was bomded


----------



## Nerdii (Jun 8, 2009)

by Ninty's CEO


----------

